# It Gets Even More Remarkable!



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Lost in the August 31, 2014 hubbub about the Israeli "land grab that wasn't" was an announcement just days later (Sept 4, 2014) of Israel's plan to build 2200-2500 new homes in and around East Jerusalem. One would think such news would have had the media, the Arabs and the international community up in arms but these homes are to be built for - drum roll, please - ISRAEL's ARABs. Go figure. A bogus story about an Israel "confiscation of private lands" causes predictable Chicken Little outrage but the truth garners precious little interest, proving once again that some would rather castigate Israel than face the truth about Israel or themselves.

Jerusalem to Build 2 200 Homes for Arab Community - Shalom Life


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Lost in the August 31, 2014 hubbub about the Israeli "land grab that wasn't" was an announcement just days later (Sept 4, 2014) of Israel's plan to build 2200-2500 new homes in and around East Jerusalem. One would think such news would have had the media, the Arabs and the international community up in arms but these homes are to be built for - drum roll, please - ISRAEL's ARABs. Go figure. A bogus story about an Israel "confiscation of private lands" causes predictable Chicken Little outrage but the truth garners precious little interest, proving once again that some would rather castigate Israel than face the truth about Israel or themselves.



My gripe with Israel is their Zionist treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so the squatters can remain in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Artab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  And then Israel has  the audacity to blame the Palestinians for this ongoing conflict.  Seriously, Israel needs a leader like king Hussein who proved to the world how to establish a lasting peace from Palestinians.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lost in the August 31, 2014 hubbub about the Israeli "land grab that wasn't" was an announcement just days later (Sept 4, 2014) of Israel's plan to build 2200-2500 new homes in and around East Jerusalem. One would think such news would have had the media, the Arabs and the international community up in arms but these homes are to be built for - drum roll, please - ISRAEL's ARABs. Go figure. A bogus story about an Israel "confiscation of private lands" causes predictable Chicken Little outrage but the truth garners precious little interest, proving once again that some would rather castigate Israel than face the truth about Israel or themselves.
> ...


 
I understand your aggravation, MJ, but those homes are to be built for Israel's Arab citizens.
However, your point about Israeli treatment of them has real merit:


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

_We will see, it the least they can do is provide some housing since they have control over it all and stole it from the Pals to begin with tearing their homes down. I doubt this will even happen, just trying to get PR;_


Despite *fierce opposition from right-wing members of Israel's Knesset*, the Jerusalem Local Building and Planning Committee officially passed an initiative advocated by Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat on Wednesday, which calls for the construction and development of 2,200 new homes in Arav al-Swahara, an East Jerusalem Arab neighborhood.

Will the initiative, however, receive as much airtime as Israel's recent decision to build a settlement in the West Bank?

Doubtful.

Regardless, as stated by Barkat, “The planning of neighborhoods in East Jerusalem by the Jerusalem municipality is a *clear expression of Israel’s sovereignty over every part of the city and the unified strength of Jerusalem.”*


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> _We will see, it the least they can do is provide some housing since they have control over it all and stole it from the Pals to begin with tearing their homes down. I doubt this will even happen, just trying to get PR;_
> 
> 
> Despite *fierce opposition from right-wing members of Israel's Knesset*, the Jerusalem Local Building and Planning Committee officially passed an initiative advocated by Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat on Wednesday, which calls for the construction and development of 2,200 new homes in Arav al-Swahara, an East Jerusalem Arab neighborhood.
> ...



Which, as per your norm, is a baseless story. Israel has no plans to build anything there and that is my point. While you and some in the international community wring your hands about "the land grab that wasn't" you ignore or dismiss Israel's actual plans to build 2200-2500 new homes for Jerusalem's Arabs.
Update: Plans for new Arab housing gain preliminary approval!

Plans for 2 200 homes in Jerusalem Arab neighborhood gain preliminary approval Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Israel blames the Arab countries for uprooting the Arabs that were living peacefully in Israel  (before the surrounding countries decided to invade Israel, and told the Arabs to get out of harms way)  then refused to take the Arabs in when the invaders lost the war.
And the Arab countries still refuse to deal with them. Because they are Hamas, a terrorist organization, that no country wants and has no right to force upon Israel.  Israel gets to determine what they do with Israel.  Not Egypt, not Syria  not the Us.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> _We will see, it the least they can do is provide some housing since they have control over it all and stole it from the Pals to begin with tearing their homes down. I doubt this will even happen, just trying to get PR;_
> 
> 
> Despite *fierce opposition from right-wing members of Israel's Knesset*, the Jerusalem Local Building and Planning Committee officially passed an initiative advocated by Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat on Wednesday, which calls for the construction and development of 2,200 new homes in Arav al-Swahara, an East Jerusalem Arab neighborhood.
> ...






 So when did the arab muslims get control of the land, prior to 1917 it was Ottoman land after 1917 it was LoN land and neither party has agreed to give that land to the arab muslims.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > _We will see, it the least they can do is provide some housing since they have control over it all and stole it from the Pals to begin with tearing their homes down. I doubt this will even happen, just trying to get PR;_
> ...



They need to give the land back to the Palestinians an our US Pres. needs to tell Israel that is it. The arrogance of Israel is sickening and quit frankly is the reason for the discord in the ME not to mention we ruined Iraq, a country they did nothing to us. Israel needs to be booted into the sea if they can't act like human beings.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Israel blames the Arab countries for uprooting the Arabs that were living peacefully in Israel  (before the surrounding countries decided to invade Israel, and told the Arabs to get out of harms way)  then refused to take the Arabs in when the invaders lost the war.
> And the Arab countries still refuse to deal with them. Because they are Hamas, a terrorist organization, that no country wants and has no right to force upon Israel.  Israel gets to determine what they do with Israel.  Not Egypt, not Syria  not the Us.



Hamas is Hamas due to Israel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 
I'm not even going to bother to ask you to back up your ridiculous statement about the ME.

I just want to know why you insist on making such a fool of yourself Nazi shill?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Hamas is Hamas due to Hamas.  There is no Palestine.  The people squatting on Israeli territory came from various countries to live and work in Israel.  They didn't even qualify for refugee aid after the invasion, because they hadn't lived in the area for longer than 2 years.  Hamas is just one of many Muslim terror groups.  Israel tried to prevent this mess by asking them to stay in Israel before the invasion.   They chose to follow the advice of Egypt and the other invaders.  < who wanted nothing to do with them then and want nothing to do with them now.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Israel blames the Arab countries for uprooting the Arabs that were living peacefully in Israel  (before the surrounding countries decided to invade Israel, and told the Arabs to get out of harms way)  then refused to take the Arabs in when the invaders lost the war.
> ...


Your argument's lack merit. You might just as well say it's Bush's fault. You might have more luck with that one.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



go to the ME or Iran thread. Israel is the problem and Bibi is the main one. You want to see a Nazi, look at PM BIBI, worst than 10 Hitlers put together.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Hamas is Hamas due to Hamas.  There is no Palestine.  The people squatting on Israeli territory came from various countries to live and work in Israel.  They didn't even qualify for refugee aid after the invasion, because they hadn't lived in the area for longer than 2 years.  Hamas is just one of many Muslim terror groups.  Israel tried to prevent this mess by asking them to stay in Israel before the invasion.   They chose to follow the advice of Egypt and the other invaders.  < who wanted nothing to do with them then and want nothing to do with them now.



I disagree. Hamas is not strong enough to get rid of the roaches from the regime in Israel.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You seem unwilling to - or incapable of - absorbing facts.
To whom should the US President - not that he has or wants the authority - to give that Israeli land?
I do understand that one such as you finds the Jews to be "arrogant" and frankly I'd be perfectly happy if they were just to have it stick in your craw, which clearly they do.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Pene, Which is why Obama overthrew our and Israel's ally in Egypt in favor of yet another terrorist group the Muslim Brotherhood, and has Syria, Iran, Yemen knocking on Israel's door.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I disagree. Hamas is not strong enough to get rid of the roaches from the regime in Israel.



Ah ... "arrogant roaches." Got it.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Neither thread proves Israel is the prob. Like this thread anyone - including you Nazi skanks - can say anything.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Perhaps because she's ... a NAZI?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Hamas is Hamas due to Hamas.  There is no Palestine.  The people squatting on Israeli territory came from various countries to live and work in Israel.  They didn't even qualify for refugee aid after the invasion, because they hadn't lived in the area for longer than 2 years...


 
Indeed, and even the 2 years residency requirement was not enforced. Any Arab demanding 3 hots and a cot was given refugee status and as a reward, UNRWA was given UN carte blanche, bloated payroll and an endless mandate. We saw in the most recent conflict in Gaza how the UN's agency there has been co-opted by Hamas.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You're a disgusting Jew hating bigot. You admit you hate Jews. So obviously you have ZERO credit when it comes to talking about Israel.

You know where I see a Nazi? When I read YOUR posts. You talk just like the Nazis did and then you call others Nazis.


"worst than 10 Hitlers put together"

        

Getting frustrated Nazi woman ?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Worst than Stalin who was much worst than Hitler. But then again most of the are Russian communist over 1 million Soviet Communist moved to Israel since 1990.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 It was never arab muslim land in the first place was it, so how can the return something that was never theirs. What has it got to do with the US president.

 You should be kicked into the sea because you certainly ant act like a human being, and just want to racially attack the Jews because you are a RACIST JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Israel blames the Arab countries for uprooting the Arabs that were living peacefully in Israel  (before the surrounding countries decided to invade Israel, and told the Arabs to get out of harms way)  then refused to take the Arabs in when the invaders lost the war.
> ...





 Hamas was hamas back in 1920 under a different name and is based on the teachings of islam, mainly those parts that command them to KILL THE JEWS


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pene, Which is why Obama overthrew our and Israel's ally in Egypt in favor of yet another terrorist group the Muslim Brotherhood, and has Syria, Iran, Yemen knocking on Israel's door.



Israel asks for it, why is it the US problem? Israel is not our problem, Reagon, Bush SR and Clinton and now Obama had problems with Israel, enough is enough. Really let the arabs take care of themselves time for Israel to fend for itself. They will use a nuke in a minute. See that is the problem. All the arab countries want Israel to get rid of its nukes and they wont. And you blame Iran for wanting nuclear energy or even nukes, they are surrounded by them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And you can prove this beyond reasonable doubt, HOW ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Israel asks to be left alone. To live in peace.  They don't need us telling them what to do.
  There is plenty of room in Egypt for those Arabs that Egypt was responsible for uprooting.  How about an Egypt/Palestinian accord Pene?
You seem to reject that....

Who does Texas really belong to Pene?  Take up the Mexican cause and give Israel a break.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Pene, Which is why Obama overthrew our and Israel's ally in Egypt in favor of yet another terrorist group the Muslim Brotherhood, and has Syria, Iran, Yemen knocking on Israel's door.
> ...






 If what you say is right then why didn't Israel use nukes against Syria, Iraq and Iran when they attacked without cause. You are just making things up to RACIALLY ATTACK THE JEWS and you need to stop before getting yourself into trouble. The reason the arab countries want Israel to disarm is so they an attack in force and wipe out the Jews thus finishing the job they gave to Hitler.
 So since when has Turkey, Iraq, Afgahnistan, Turkmenistan and Kuwait had nuclear weapons ?  Those are the countries surrounding Iran


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Pene, Israel has nukes to prevent destruction.  If they didn't have them they would be under constant military attack by people that share your skewed imagination.  They want to live in peace.  They try to reason with their enemies to prevent a nuclear holocaust.    They haven't used them because they are not the land grabbing dogs you pretend they are.  Want Peace.  Look to Israel.  Want bombs going off?  Ignore Iran's objective.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pene, Israel has nukes to prevent destruction.  If they didn't have them they would be under constant military attack by people that share your skewed imagination.  They want to live in peace.  They try to reason with their enemies to prevent a nuclear holocaust.    They haven't used them because they are not the land grabbing dogs you pretend they are.  Want Peace.  Look to Israel.  Want bombs going off?  Ignore Iran's objective.


You cannot reason with a demented Nazi like Penelope.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Israel has over 300 nuke warheads, and has never used one.  Given the circumstances, I'm no so sure I would be so benevolent.  Pene has been brainwashed.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Israel has over 300 nuke warheads, and has never used one.  Given the circumstances, I'm no so sure I would be so benevolent.  Pene has been brainwashed.



never even tested one


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Prophesy fulfilled Pene:
The Jews will return to their homeland from the north.
If you draw a straight line from Jerusalem north,  you'll end up in Moscow.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.    

It will make things easier in the future.   .....


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I don't believe in that .


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

In what?   That Moscow is north?  That God called it yet again?  You don't have to believe in God, but that doesn't mean He isn't there, telling us the end from the beginning.  You can't even tell me this year's Kentucky Derby winner.
He tells us what to expect thousands of years in advance.  And the Jews traveled from the north to Israel, just like the book says they would. They speak their ancient language again, and they sell fruit because of the increase of rain.  How many times does He have to predict correctly for you to realize that He's there?

The Jews aren't your enemy Pene, they are just a Nation that wants to live in peace.  Let's let them.......


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> 
> It will make things easier in the future.   .....


 
Not planning to use ovens again?


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> ...



Common Sayit, you know better then to take Sunni Welfare Trolls bait ....


----------



## member (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*"The arrogance of Israel is sickening and quitE frankly is the reason for the discord in the ME..."*



 _*". . .the reason for the discord in the ME.."*_




  I know you're not serious.  You see 

 and you know 

 the horrors of it all.


_*"not to mention we ruined Iraq..."*_




*"I am not ruined, i am same as before."*


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

member said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Can you believe the demented garbage that Penelope posts? What else do you expect from a deluded Jew hating Muslim like herself? 
Muslims like Penelope will do anything to blame Muslim atrocities on Israel and America.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Not planning to use ovens again?


The use of ovens is just something the zionist Juden made up to embellish their Holohoax fantasy story.   .....


----------



## member (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




*". . .Muslims like Penelope..."*

*Muslim*, as in:





 


_"Muslim" like this ?_










​











​

_this one_ ? 

​


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

member said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


Penelope is a Muslim Nazi


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Not planning to use ovens again?
> ...



OMG!  Did you have even an elementary education?
Ovens are no fantasy.  Only morons would try to say so.
Are you a moron?
In many countries, holocaust denial is actually a crime.  Please say you are posting from one of those countries.
Tin foil hat?  Lived on another planet for the last 80 yrs?   Been in a coma?  Grew up in an underground cave and only came out within in the last few days (that one we can discard)
How people can pretend one of the worst part of 20th C history was a hoax is beyond reason.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> OMG!  Did you have even an elementary education?
> Ovens are no fantasy.  Only morons would try to say so.
> Are you a moron?
> In many countries, holocaust denial is actually a crime.  Please say you are posting from one of those countries.
> ...


There is no need to be insulting and rude.

If you feel that believing in the Holocaust myth makes you feel better. That is your prerogative and I don't fault you for it. 

But after I researched the alleged event. I found there were more holes in the official Holocaust story than a block of swiss cheese.    ....


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Oh common aris, really ?? You're trying to reason with Sunni Stalker Troll ?? Don't bother with his disgusting posts, he is just trolling for attention. Ignore him, and eventually he will find another thread to troll.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Did you have even an elementary education?
> ...



and you wonder why anyone would be insulting to you?  From your anti-semitic hate sites you find all these so called holes?

1500 bodies a day at each of the ovenbuldings at auschwitz.  That is by german documents.  It does not account for all the bodies that had to be disposed of but they were no hoax.  Some 7000 a day for 365, that is 2.5 million in just one year at one camp being cremated.

And you still believe it all some hoax.  Why should anyone respect you????






This is just one of the oven rooms





This is one of the rooms in crematorium II


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

I always get a laugh when Holohoax believers show pictures of bread baking ovens.

And then claim they are cremation ovens.   ......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I always get a laugh when Holohoax believers show pictures of bread baking ovens.
> 
> And then claim they are cremation ovens.   ......



Would you want to eat bread from those ovens?  Perhaps the bone meal on the crust would add some flavor to you?  Something to grind your teeth on?  Do you really need jewish blood to dip it into?

Why should you have any respect from any poster on this or any forum?

You barely say two word but when you do it is total trash

You have no respect for the millions killed but you want respect from others?  You consider 6 million + deaths a hoax, and you question why anyone might respond curtly?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



And you are a racist pig.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> You have no respect for the millions killed but you want respect from others?  You consider 6 million + deaths a hoax, and you question why anyone might respond curtly?


These ovens were way too small to cremate bodies on an industrial scale.

Do the math on the body numbers that you posted earlier. It's mathematically impossible with such small ovens.

Besides, the main food for both the camp guards and the inmates was bread.

They had to bake it somewhere.  Correct?   ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



You ignore all of Penelopes disgusting posts about Jews. Yet you call me racist for no reason.
In fact, you call anyone who doesn't kiss Palestinian ass racist.

So if you;re so against racism, why do you ignore Penelopes racist posts?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

toastman said:


> So if you;re so against racism, why do you ignore Penelopes racist posts?


I have never seen her make a racist post.   .....


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You have no respect for the millions killed but you want respect from others?  You consider 6 million + deaths a hoax, and you question why anyone might respond curtly?
> ...



Five buildings with several rooms each with multiple oven.  84 bodies during the day 85 at night in most of the buildings each day.  You can't figure the math?  Even if you consider three hours per body it all adds up.  The nazis were not concerned with cooing down the ovens to gather all the ash remains of each person to return to family.
They were running factories of death and it was not only jews that were the victims.

Nazis decapitated some 16,000 as well, mostly other germans.  Would you call the guillotines a hoax as well?  The mass graves?  Those killed in mental hospitals?  Those used for experimentation?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Five buildings with several rooms each with multiple oven.  84 bodies during the day 85 at night in most of the buildings each day.  You can't figure the math?  Even if you consider three hours per body it all adds up.  The nazis were not concerned with cooing down the ovens to gather all the ash remains of each person to return to family.
> They were running factories of death and it was not only jews that were the victims.
> 
> Nazis decapitated some 16,000 as well, mostly other germans.  Would you call the guillotines a hoax as well?  The mass graves?  Those killed in mental hospitals?  Those used for experimentation?


Hey, if you want to believe in the mythical 6 million......be my guest.

At the most......the very most....... total number of juden inmates who died in the work camps of disease, over work, and starvation. Was 200,000 thousand tops. And that's a very generous number.    .....


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Five buildings with several rooms each with multiple oven.  84 bodies during the day 85 at night in most of the buildings each day.  You can't figure the math?  Even if you consider three hours per body it all adds up.  The nazis were not concerned with cooing down the ovens to gather all the ash remains of each person to return to family.
> ...



That is about how many germans (not jews) they killed in the camps.  You have your facts mixed up.  That is 200,000.  200,000 "thousand" would be a hoax.  About 140 million more than were killed in WWII.

Is this your problem, basic math?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> About 140 million more than were killed in WWII.


What the heck does that mean??   ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

Like I said before. If you want to accept the 6 million fraud as reality. Be my guest.

But the numbers are highly inflated.

Question:  where are these 6 million bodies or mountains of ashes?

All they have is pictures of a few bodies here and there.    .....


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > About 140 million more than were killed in WWII.
> ...



Basic english is beyond your grasp as well?
You did go to elementary school?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Why are you being soo rude and insulting? I have been very civil towards you in our discussion.

I just asked a simple question.

140 million in reference to whom, what, where?   ......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

You do understand what 200,000 thousand is?  200,000 x 1000

60 million killed in WWII from 200 million is 140 million.  Simple math


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> You do understand what 200,000 thousand is?  200,000 x 1000


Incorrect  ......


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The Arab countries have massacred their Palestinioans by the tens of thousands, left tens of thousands others as homeless refugees & has ANYONE EVER heard a single Palestinian or Palestinian supporter complaint about it?  Then Israel does what you posted here & they bitch like crazy against Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand what 200,000 thousand is?  200,000 x 1000
> ...



start with 1000 thousand or 1000 x 1000 is a million then x by 200
simple matter of zeros.
My grand kids even understand that.

Divide 200 million by 1000.  Always had my children double check their math forward and back


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

That is why I used the "word" thousand and not the number 1000.

Anyone with common sense would realize the difference and not multiply.

Sorry that you became confused.    ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The zionist juden have worn people out with their endless drivel about the Holohoax.

Basically, what I would call holocaust fatigue.

People are tired of hearing about the mythical 6 million and the fake gas chambers.

Enough already.........


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Do you believe in the islamonazi version of end time events then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Just hit the report button and have him removed


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I always get a laugh when Holohoax believers show pictures of bread baking ovens.
> 
> And then claim they are cremation ovens.   ......






 Have you ever been in a modern crematoria and seen what they look like. I worked in one repairing the burners when they burnt out and they were very similar to those depicted.  In fact here is one from Vienna


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...







 Since when has muslim been a race. It is you that is the RACIST PIG


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You have no respect for the millions killed but you want respect from others?  You consider 6 million + deaths a hoax, and you question why anyone might respond curtly?
> ...






 Bread making ovens are completely different design to these, want to try again NAZI SCUM


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So if you;re so against racism, why do you ignore Penelopes racist posts?
> ...






 Only because you don't consider anything said about the Jews to be racist


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Five buildings with several rooms each with multiple oven.  84 bodies during the day 85 at night in most of the buildings each day.  You can't figure the math?  Even if you consider three hours per body it all adds up.  The nazis were not concerned with cooing down the ovens to gather all the ash remains of each person to return to family.
> ...





 Still had to be disposed of, and cremating the flesh and organs from the bones was the easiest means. They did not burn the bodies completely, just the soft tissues to cut down on the smell and vermin.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > About 140 million more than were killed in WWII.
> ...






 Exactly what it says....................


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Like I said before. If you want to accept the 6 million fraud as reality. Be my guest.
> 
> But the numbers are highly inflated.
> 
> ...


Scattered over all of Eastern Europe you would hardly know they were there. Where are the mounds of bodies and ashes from the bombing of Dresden then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Don't like it when you get back what you dish out do you.................


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand what 200,000 thousand is?  200,000 x 1000
> ...






Would it help if it was done as math for you


 200,000
     1,000
2,000,000

 Got it yet TROLL


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> That is why I used the "word" thousand and not the number 1000.
> 
> Anyone with common sense would realize the difference and not multiply.
> 
> Sorry that you became confused.    ......







 Then you should have put the whole as words and either inside commas or parenthesis.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> ...


One Giant one is their plan....................building Nukes for Peaceful means,........LOL

And Mr. Sunni man........................if you do so...............we will make you regret the day your side was Born and turn the sea of sand into Glass..............

Does your side have a death wish.............................OF COURSE IT DOES..................You WANT TO DIE FOR ALLAH...............

ONE DAY WE WILL GRANT YOUR WISH.................

And then you can have your Rosie Oddonell Virgins in HELL................72 of them.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Israel needs to absolutely destroy the Palestinians, and take all the land to be part of Israel, and our US Pres needs to not say diddly jack.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I always get a laugh when Holohoax believers show pictures of bread baking ovens.
> ...



Phoney's making things up again, the image he claims is from Vienns is in fact the Auschwitz preserved crematorium. 






Auschwitz concentration camp - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

It seems Phoney has no scruples and will lie about anything to push his fascist agenda, sad.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Did you have even an elementary education?
> ...


Mohamed copied the bible and is a complete fake.....................He was a murdering dog.................who raided and stole from caravans..........................ended up a military leader that caused a movement that should have been flushed.......................

by the way my toilet faces my ass to Mecca............Tis a shame.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Andylusion (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist juden have worn people out with their endless drivel about the Holohoax.
> 
> Basically, what I would call holocaust fatigue.
> 
> ...



But Islamic clerics during that time, specifically supported Nazism, for that very reason.  Are you saying the Islamic clerics were all lying?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Yep that is what is happening, those worthless roaches.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The zionist juden have worn people out with their endless drivel about the Holohoax.
> ...



You do realize some Jews fought for Germany right? And were on the side of Germany. Also the ottomans fought with the central axis in WWI.  Hey the Germans helped them get Israel, and as Ben Guerin said that was worth more than the lifes of the Jewish children.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



And the Hebrews took stories from the Sumerians and Canaanites and made them their own. Sargon was in that basket in the water before Moses was made up.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Israel has over 300 nuke warheads, and has never used one.  Given the circumstances, I'm no so sure I would be so benevolent.  Pene has been brainwashed.



They will, in a heartbeat. Why do they have them? Why is that the first thing they got? Why do they not allow the IAEA in to check, the Arab nations want to know.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Can't stand the truth, can you. I'm an American who is sick of the crap we do for Israel.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

The MAD principle works for countries who are not MAD.............

Iran getting the bomb............will the principle still work...........are they MAD..........will they use it..............They have said so many times publically............

Where is their CONDEMNATIONS Muslim apologist..............

They say Israel and the United States is Evil..............They Chant Death to both of us...............

If we are evil as they say............Why are they still alive?????   Either one of us could wipe them off the face of the earth in a matter of hours if we choose...................Have we done it........................

It's not a question of will we do it, but will they.....................


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Not planning to use ovens again?
> ...


 
And one can find "proof" of your claim at every Nazi website.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

member said:


> *". . .Muslims like Penelope..."*
> 
> *Muslim*, as in:
> 
> ...



More like this:





*Colleen Renee LaRose* (born June 5, 1963), also known as *Jihad Jane* and *Fatima LaRose*, is an American citizen who was convicted and sentenced to 10 years for terrorism-related crimes, including conspiracy to commit murder and providing material support to terrorists.

She had married at age 16 and never finished high school. After a quick divorce, she later married again at age 24, and divorced after a decade. She had moved from Texas in 2004 to live in Pennsburg, near Reading, Pennsylvania. After personal losses and attempting suicide in 2005, she converted to Islam.

Colleen LaRose - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Can't stand the truth, can you. I'm an American who is sick of the crap we do for Israel.



I'm am truly heartened to know that the love of most Americans for Israel and the Jews sticks in the craw of Nazi scummies.
Would you like some cheese with your whine? Some music, perhaps:


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stand the truth, can you. I'm an American who is sick of the crap we do for Israel.
> ...


I think the proper word is Germans.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Just to drag this thread back to its intended subject matter:
Lost in the August 31, 2014 hubbub about the Israeli "land grab that wasn't" was an announcement just days later (Sept 4, 2014) of Israel's plan to build 2200-2500 new homes in and around East Jerusalem. One would think such news would have had the media, the Arabs and the international community up in arms but these homes are to be built for - drum roll, please - ISRAEL's ARABs. Go figure. A bogus story about an Israel "confiscation of private lands" causes predictable Chicken Little outrage but the truth garners precious little interest, proving once again that some would rather castigate Israel than face the truth about Israel or themselves.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 
So now you are blaming the Germans for your mindless hate?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I just think instead of calling them Nazi's it would be more polite to call them Germans.
After all the only Nazis are in Israel now.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I refer to Germans as "Germans" and to Nazi scum as "Nazis."
There's a difference.
Not all or even many Germans are Nazis and not all Nazis are German. Are you also German, NaziGirl?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Tell that to this company

Undertakers Plan To Use Excess Energy From Crematorium To Heat Headquarters


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not relevant to anything.  He was claiming the holocaust was faked.  So I assumed as a Muslim, he would respect the opinions of Muslim clerics who supported Nazi Germany specifically because of the holocaust.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Israel, and apparently on internet forums attacking Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Yes right up until the German high command found out and had them eliminated.

 Germany did nothing to help the Jews get Israel, it was a foregone conclusion from 1922.

 Out of context and manipulated as only an islamonazi can


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has over 300 nuke warheads, and has never used one.  Given the circumstances, I'm no so sure I would be so benevolent.  Pene has been brainwashed.
> ...




They had that chance in 1990 so why didn't they use it, then we would not have had Gulf War 2 or the millions of deaths in the pursuit of power. And IS would not have been invented


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Yep the ungratefull ISLAMONAZIS


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Very few arab muslims are Germans, but most if not all are NAZIS


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

THEN IT WOULD BE ONLY POLITE FOR YOU TO CALL THEM ISREALIS WOULDN'T IT


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The ovens are at the Mauthausen camp


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



Not quite the whole story.  It drove them mad.  
Camel Urine and Islam - WikiIslam
It is by some today believed to be in part responsible for the spreading of MERS
In many places urine is used for numerous heath benefits.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Probably like the crematoriums in the US. I imagine they used them at first but with so many dying they buried them in deep graves or did mass burning. That is what you do to dead people so disease does not spread.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 12, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


 
No doubt lots of Polish Jews died in WWII, I mean typhus, starvation and even some extermination killed many, but over 65 mil died in WWII, so some of us do not just make it about jews, and also Jews killed a lot of people as well.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Lime pits are easier and more cost effective, just dig below the clay layer and make sure nothing can enter the water table and the bodies will be eaten by chemical action. In the UK we used a similar process to get rid of contaminated animals after the last outbreak of Foot and Mouth disease and Mad Cow disease. The incinerators could not cope with the numbers so lime pits were used.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Not on the scale the Nazis and islamonazis did, but worst of all were the Marxists of Russia who mass murdered anyone they believed was a spy or coward.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist juden have worn people out with their endless drivel about the Holohoax.
> 
> Basically, what I would call holocaust fatigue.
> 
> ...



Sunni, the anti-Jewish propagandists,  such as yourself, are going to have to wait until 2 generations of humans on this earth are dead and gone before you have any success with your holocaust never happened garbage. 
The generation that liberated the Jews from the camps you hold so dear, and the children of those liberators, who grew up hearing the horrendous accounts. 

What we are suffering from is Muslim fatigue.  We're tired of you murdering en masse. We are tired of you savagely hunting down children to slaughter.  We are tired of your propaganda. We are tired of your hatred, your lies and your mouth.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> 
> It will make things easier in the future.   .....



Tell us how anxious you are to murder the Jews Sunni.  Will it be fun you murdering thug?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Tell us how anxious you are to murder the Jews Sunni.  Will it be fun you murdering thug?


When did I ever say anything about murdering anyone?

Geeez you are one sick bitch.  ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> What *we* are suffering from is Muslim fatigue. * We*'re tired of you murdering en masse. *We* are tired of you savagely hunting down children to slaughter. * We *are tired of your propaganda.* We* are tired of your hatred, your lies and your mouth.


Who is "We" you freakin retard.  .....


----------



## Challenger (Apr 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Mauthausen ovens are completely different






I've been to Auschwitz.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Seriously Phoney I don't know which is worse, the stupid, insensitive, moron at the Huffington Post that used a photo of the Auschwitz crematoria ovens in a "green energy" story about Austrian undertakers or the stupid moron who believes that is what a modern crematoruim looks like.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > What *we* are suffering from is Muslim fatigue. * We*'re tired of you murdering en masse. *We* are tired of you savagely hunting down children to slaughter. * We *are tired of your propaganda.* We* are tired of your hatred, your lies and your mouth.
> ...



We are humanity. We are the ones that see the bloody desks of the little children you Muslims slaughter row after row.  We are the ones who watch the Muslims burn people alive.  We are the ones who understand what you mean when you say gathering the Jews together will make it easier in the future.  We know what you are referring to.   Just because *you* haven't the guts to slaughter the Jews, doesn't mean you don't have a murderous heart, and a lack of moral conscience.

So you tell us in your own words.  Gathering the Jews in one place will make it easier to do what Sunni?  How do you satisfy  your lust for blood?  Do you dream of setting little Jewish children on fire?    Do you wish you had the guts to do it yourself? 
Easier to do what Sunni? Throw them a welcome home party?  Piss on your inhumanity to man.  Stop the innuendo and give us details of *easier*......


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us how anxious you are to murder the Jews Sunni.  Will it be fun you murdering thug?
> ...






 Your post implied just that, and a court of law would say the intent was there.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> So you tell us in your own words.  Gathering the Jews in one place will make it easier to do what Sunni?  How do you satisfy  your lust for blood?  Do you dream of setting little Jewish children on fire?    Do you wish you had the guts to do it yourself?
> Easier to do what Sunni? Throw them a welcome home party?  Piss on your inhumanity to man.  Stop the innuendo and give us details of *easier*......


You do realize that your christian Bible predicts the gathering of the world's Jews to take place in Israel during the End Times?

As a self proclaimed Christian.......I assumed that you would know that.......


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 And still built to the same basic design to this day. I have worked in a crem repairing and servicing the crematoria. The biggest difference is the forced air blast that is pre heated to increase the temperature, modern methods use less power to achieve the pressures and heat.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh Sunni, not only do I know *that, *I know how many of them you will slaughter.  I know which Muslims countries will do the invading, and How God Himself will defeat you.  I know that Jerusalem will  eternally belong to the Jews.  And I know that even your Quran admits that God gave the Jews the land of Israel, and it should remain theirs.
But you deflect.  Answer my question.  Easier to do what Sunni?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 So the only difference is the steel cladding and the automatic charge carriage. Apart from that they are still brick lined tunnels with a series of burners in the walls, floor and roof that blast high temperature flames at the coffin to incinerate the body. Look at your picture and you can see the brick arch roof and walls.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Crematorium Stock Photos Crematorium Stock Photography Crematorium Stock Images SuperStock

Photographs of the gas chamber at the Mauthausen concentration camp in Austria

You've been there and don't comprehend what happened?

the two ovens all cleaned up and on display are museum pieces brought there.  There is more to see than the entry way displays.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So you tell us in your own words.  Gathering the Jews in one place will make it easier to do what Sunni?  How do you satisfy  your lust for blood?  Do you dream of setting little Jewish children on fire?    Do you wish you had the guts to do it yourself?
> ...






 That is not what you implied so stop deflecting and answer the question


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Oh Sunni, not only do I know *that, *I know how many of them you will slaughter.  I know which Muslims countries will do the invading, and How God Himself will defeat you.  I know that Jerusalem will  eternally belong to the Jews.  And I know that even your Quran admits that God gave the Jews the land of Israel, and it should remain theirs.
> But you deflect.  Answer my question.  Easier to do what Sunni?


Since you seem to already know everything.........why are you asking me??   .....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

No courage to stand behind your convictions Sunni?  Explain your position.   What does gathering the Jews in one spot make easier?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> No courage to stand behind your convictions Sunni?  Explain your position.   What does gathering the Jews in one spot make easier?


Read your Bible and get back with me.     .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

I am always amazed at the number of Christian who want to debate me about the Bible.

When they don't even know what their own Bible says.

Irish Ram is a good example of that.  ........


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Gutless, tell us all what you meant about gathering the Jews in one place.  Clarify for the viewing audience.......  What does gathering the Jews into one area make it easier to do?  Easier to do what Sunni?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Were you quoting the Bible when you said it would be easier?   I don't recall that Bible passage...  Easier to do what?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Were you quoting the Bible when you said it would be easier?   I don't recall that Bible passage...  Easier to do what?


I will give you a couple of clues since you obviously don't know your Bible.

According to Christian theology all of the Jews must be gathered in Israel.

To make it *easier *for Jesus to return for the End Times.    ......


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Were you quoting the Bible when you said it would be easier?   I don't recall that Bible passage...  Easier to do what?
> ...





 Not what you said or implied, now be a man and not a muslim coward and tell the board what you meant.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

So you want all the Jews in one place for Jesus' sake?  You're a peach, Sunni.
And all this time I thought you meant it would be easier for you Muslims to eradicate them like Hitler tried to do during the holocaust.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> So you want all the Jews in one place for Jesus' sake?  You're a peach, Sunni.
> And all this time I thought you meant it would be easier for you Muslims to eradicate them like Hitler tried to do during the holocaust.


We muslims also believe in the return of Jesus during the End Times, the Battle of Armageddon, and the defeat of the Antichrist.   ......


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, I know.  You corrupted the King of Kings and turned him into a murdering Muslim.   Jesus, the Jewish Rabbi will reign and rule from Jerusalem.  And Israel will exist for eternity.  
And you have fooled no one.  Get rid of the hate you harbor  and let the Jews live in peace.  God will bless those who bless them and curse those who curse them.  Your curse is the hatred that consumes you.   Hate is an acid that eats away at the vessel it's in.  Bless Israel.  You'll feel so much better...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Yeah, I know.  You corrupted the King of Kings and turned him into a murdering Muslim.   Jesus, the Jewish Rabbi will reign and rule from Jerusalem.  And Israel will exist for eternity.
> And you have fooled no one.  Get rid of the hate you harbor  and let the Jews live in peace.  God will bless those who bless them and curse those who curse them.  Your curse is the hatred that consumes you.   Hate is an acid that eats away at the vessel it's in.  Bless Israel.  You'll feel so much better...


Reading your post.....you seem to be the person who is full of hate.   ......


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.  And that sig line of yours sends the wrong message. It doesn't show your love for Jews.  Replace that with a quote from a Jewish holocaust victim, and prove me wrong about your wanting them all dead....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So you want all the Jews in one place for Jesus' sake?  You're a peach, Sunni.
> ...


From the Euphrates the last army will come............to fight in the final battle upon the return............

Where does the Euphrates come from and end Sunni man...........many put it at 200 million man army..........


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> You do understand what 200,000 thousand is?  200,000 x 1000
> 
> 60 million killed in WWII from 200 million is 140 million.  Simple math



*SunniMan:  "ISIS freedom fighter's convoy of new vehicles in Syria heading towards Iraq"*

you know what''s _*"incorrect"*_ --- terrorist apologists/sympathizers like you.... you have no place in America. doesn't matter who: jeb-bob, guiseppe, xing xu, vladimir, patrick, jane, mohammad.  Scrawnymole is NOT a tiny minority of this brainwashed/ignorant way of thinking.

Roudy...Toastman ?  Who brought up the fact Suckiman dropped his personal quote of:_ *"Patriotic Muslim American."*_

stupidman, how did you get this way ? (you know you don't have to answer that Croman) -- 

 you're getting more radical.  you're becoming a rambler.

do you know that, what you've professed is a serious declaration ?  i understand, you don't understand and are too confused about it. 



if you're not kidding around, i give you credit for even admitting it (_that you revere these EVIL beasts_).  it's disgusting, depraved, ignorant, but a bold statement.

*i just wanna know "when" you're leaving for syria, pussyman ?*




i'm sure you get it - but lets be clear about it - someone can't be both....

you can't be a person of _peace and love......

_

....then turn around and describe those 

 who represent "the epitome of  "EVII" -- as _*"Freedom Fighters"*_ _(...and how you consider referring to *IS* as _*terrorists*_, seems *"rude"* to you_).




 *"I just feel that calling them terrorists is rude"*

but before he said that -  he said this:

*"There is no reason for you to turn ugly and have a meltdown."*

Brrrrr.  *Very disturbing* Slaughterman 

 - i turned _*"ugly"*_ -- but *IS* gets described as _*"Freedom Fighters."*_

What's wrong with this picture?



 *or* 



_they_ are YOU scummiman.

(UNLESS  you're just kidding around, 

 and trying to get a rise out of people---which is equally pathetic) .....like you're doing now - yammering about the "_*mythical holocaust*_."  only *a person who really doesn't like jewish people, IMO* --  and a *mental midget* who has nothing better _on their *mental-midget-koran-reading-islamic-mind_ - would bring that up.

you can understand my disgust for you & your UNNERVING comments about: 

 

 *IS* ?  _No ?_


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.


There is no such thing as muslim blood lust.

But the jewish "blood libel" on christian people for centuries is very well documented.   ....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

What happens when you cut off someone's head Sunni or dismember little children's bodies?  Is the blood invisible?  It's not the Jews inflicting death all over the world.  And you won't convince one person here, that you don't approve of the killing and brutality.
  Bless Israel and put me in my place Sunni.    I'll wait......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Bless Israel and put me in my place Sunni.    I'll wait......


Why would any sane person bless the terrorist state of Israel and the zionist savages who rule it?   .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

member said:


> you know what''s _*"incorrect"*_ --- terrorist apologists/sympathizers like you.... you have no place in America. doesn't matter who: jeb-bob, guiseppe, xing xu, vladimir, patrick, jane, mohammad.  Scrawnymole is NOT a tiny minority of this brainwashed/ignorant way of thinking.
> 
> Roudy...Toastman ?  Who brought up the fact Suckiman dropped his personal quote of:_ *"Patriotic Muslim American."*_
> 
> ...


Member, why do you continually attack me with insults and slander?

I don't remember ever saying anything derogatory towards you.    ......


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.
> ...




you're *rambling on* again....




*Syriaman:  "There is no such thing as muslim blood lust."*



*On IS*:   

 *"I just feel that calling them terrorists is rude"*


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Bless Israel and put me in my place Sunni.    I'll wait......
> ...



Because Allah says so.  You don't want to anger Allah do you?  He calls them blessed people.  Why have you turned your back on your God, and the people he gave Israel to?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Because Allah says so.  You don't want to anger Allah do you?  He calls them blessed people.  Why have you turned your back on your God, and the people he gave Israel to?


No, he doesn't say to bless Israel or the Juden in the Quran.

Yes, originally he gave the juden the land. 

But they broke the covenant and they were driven off the land.   

Now they are nothing special or chosen.   ......


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

And yet there they are in the land........  Guess their God trumps your God.


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > *i just wanna know "when" you're leaving for syria, pussyman ?*
> ...


*

SunniMan:  "ISIS freedom fighter's convoy of new vehicles in Syria heading towards Iraq"*

_'you know what''s *"incorrect"* --- terrorist apologists/sympathizers like you...'




 *"I just feel that calling them terrorists is rude"*_




 can't explain it - can you ? (_about your jihadi feelings_)


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



Nazi scum, you've never posted anything truthful. Who are you trying to fool ?


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has over 300 nuke warheads, and has never used one.  Given the circumstances, I'm no so sure I would be so benevolent.  Pene has been brainwashed.
> ...



No they wouldn't you liar. Why do you lie so much about Israel?


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *On IS*:  _*"ISIS freedom fighter's convoy of new vehicles in Syria heading towards Iraq"*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Oh Sunni, not only do I know *that, *I know how many of them you will slaughter.  I know which Muslims countries will do the invading, and How God Himself will defeat you.  I know that Jerusalem will  eternally belong to the Jews.  And I know that even your Quran admits that God gave the Jews the land of Israel, and it should remain theirs.
> But you deflect.  Answer my question.  Easier to do what Sunni?


Like I always say, we have to thank Sunni the ISIS supporter for exhibiting the irreversible damage that Islam can do to a human brain.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



Now we know what Sunni and his buddies get drunk on.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> 
> It will make things easier in the future.   .....


^^^^^
*Islam, where brain cells go to die.  *


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> And yet there they are in the land........  Guess their God trumps your God.


Same God  .......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to see all of the world's zionist Juden assemble onto one geographic location.
> ...



What kind of a grown man spends his whole day, everyday on a message board trolling and expressing hatred for Jews??


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


He's repeating IslamoNazi propaganda calling for the extermination of Jews.  Sunni is a typical enemy within Muslim coward.  A few months ago he was also openly cheering for ISIS as freedom fighters.  

Do we really mean never again - The Washington Post

The founding charter of Hamas calls not just for the eradication of Israel but for the killing of Jews everywhere. Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah welcomes Jewish emigration to Israel — because it makes the killing easier: “If Jews all gather in Israel, it will save us the trouble of going after them worldwide.’’ And, of course, Iran openly declares as its sacred mission the annihilation of Israel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

a


Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.
> ...



"There is no such thing as Muslim blood lust"

   

Not a day goes by where we don't see Muslims blood lust. Like animals, they must kill to survive...

.No offence to animals, of course


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > And yet there they are in the land........  Guess their God trumps your God.
> ...




*On IS*: _*"ISIS freedom fighter's convoy of new vehicles in Syria heading towards Iraq"*_




 *"I just feel that calling them terrorists is rude"*
_
*
"There is no such thing as muslim blood lust."

"ISIS freedom fighter's"*_

*Barrel-Bombing*.  The *"Freedom Fighters"* you revere actually pushed bombs out of planes and _...let it ride_....on everyone's head.  babies, women, children...

They did that to other human beings  - and they weren't even americans or jewish people.  They were....like you - their own kind.

that kind of evil is...i guess only "your kind" would understand..


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> What kind of a grown man spends his whole day, everyday on a message board trolling and expressing hatred for Jews??


And yet, here you are every day following me around the board from thread to thread.     ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

member said:


> *Barrel-Bombing*.  The *"Freedom Fighters"* you revere actually pushed bombs out of planes and _...let it ride_....on everyone's head.  babies, women, children...


Actually, it was Assad who used barrel bombs against Syrian citizens.

ISIS doesn't have any air planes.   ......


----------



## member (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > *Barrel-Bombing*.  The *"Freedom Fighters"* you revere actually pushed bombs out of planes and _...let it ride_....on everyone's head.  babies, women, children...
> ...



*it's a lie.*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Because Allah says so.  You don't want to anger Allah do you?  He calls them blessed people.  Why have you turned your back on your God, and the people he gave Israel to?
> ...



Sunni the enemy within convert to Islam ISIS supporter.  He's exhibited his ignorance about Islam many times, now he's telling us about other faiths.  
Unfortunately for Sunni the fool, the Koran clearly gives Israel to the Jews FOR ETERNITY.  No mention of Palestine, Palestinians, or the Jews loosing the land, EVER.  In essence, the Koran repeats and confirms the story of Exodus.  

"And [remember] when Moses said to his people: 'O my people, call in remembrance the favour of God unto you, when he produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave to you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. *O my people, enter the Holy Land which God has assigned unto you, and turn not back* ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.'" [Qur'an 5:20-21]

Moreover - and those who try to use Islam as a weapon against Israel always conveniently ignore this point - the Qur'an explicitly refers to the return of the Jews to the Land of Israel before the Last Judgment - where it says:

"And thereafter We [Allah] said to the Children of Israel: 'Dwell securely in the Promised Land. And when the last warning will come to pass, we will gather you together in a mingled crowd.'" [Qur'an 17:104]


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni, the ISIS air force pilot:


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Unfortunately for Sunni the Koran clearly gives Israel to the Jews FOR ETERNITY.]


The Quran never uses  "for Eternity" about the land he let the covenant breaking tribes of Israel temporarily squat on.    .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a grown man spends his whole day, everyday on a message board trolling and expressing hatred for Jews??
> ...



Sunni Stalker Troll, there is no need to make up thing about me to take the attention off of your pathetic life. 

Speaking of following, hows it going in the ME forum? Are you still stalking Sally on a daily basis? How many of her threads would you say you have trolled?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Are you still stalking Sally on a daily basis? How many of her threads would you say you have trolled?


None.    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for Sunni the Koran clearly gives Israel to the Jews FOR ETERNITY.]
> ...


The filthy Quran is the reason why so many people are being killed by your fellow Muslim neanderthals.

Hopefully one day the world will ban the disgusting book of death and then we can finally have peace on this earth


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for Sunni the Koran clearly gives Israel to the Jews FOR ETERNITY.]
> ...



Doesn't sound like temporary to me, asshole.  Can you quote me a verse from your filthy book that says it's temporary? No, just garbage from the mouth of an enemy within radical Islamist:

*'Dwell securely in the Promised Land. And when the last warning will come to pass, we will gather you together in a mingled crowd.'"* [Qur'an 17:104]


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still stalking Sally on a daily basis? How many of her threads would you say you have trolled?
> ...



Oh common Sunni Stalker troll. Just guess.; Would you say it's 80? 90? in the hundreds?


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

member said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


ISIS is a perfect example of the Islamic mindset. Kill as many people as you can in the most brutal way possible in order to please the pervert Muhamed ....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Oh common Sunni Stalker troll. Just guess.; Would you say it's 80? 90? in the hundreds?


I don't troll anyone.

Trolling seems to be your game.    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh common Sunni Stalker troll. Just guess.; Would you say it's 80? 90? in the hundreds?
> ...



You are the official Message Board Troll Sunni Troll. That's just the way it is, whether you like it or not .... 

Why is it that you are such a hate filled troll, anyway ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

In a day and age where the word Islam is synonymous with barbarism, intolerance, and murder, what kind of insane person with no self respect would convert to it?  

Meet Sunni.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2015)

Not the same God at all Sunni.  There is only one God, and He loves Israel.

I wish you did too.  I can't imagine waking up in the morning with the choice, do I love today or do I hate today, and choosing hate.  What an awful waste of a life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Enough of Toasty's trolling..........back on topic.


Why do the juden lie soo much?

Is to their culture or just in their DNA?    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Enough of Toasty's trolling..........back on topic.
> 
> 
> Why do the juden lie soo much?
> ...


There you go again, taking the attention off of Muslim atrocities. Why does it hurt you so much to talk about the truth ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not the same God at all Sunni.  There is only one God, and He loves Israel.


Israel was kicked to the curb by decent people centuries ago.    .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> In a day and age where the word Islam is synonymous with barbarism, intolerance, and murder, what kind of insane person with no self respect would convert to it?
> 
> Meet Sunni.


It's not hard to understand Muslim behaviour when this is the perverted pig that many of them emulate


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

^^^^^
Sunni must be an example of a truthful, tolerant, peaceful Moooslem. 

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same God at all Sunni.  There is only one God, and He loves Israel.
> ...



Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> There you go again, taking the attention off of Muslim atrocities.


I've never seen any so called muslim atrocities.

But zionist Israeli atrocities are a dime a dozen.    .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again, taking the attention off of Muslim atrocities.
> ...



You simply cannot handle the fact that Islam is the biggest threat to peace.

What do you call what happened in Kenya at the university where over a hundred students were killed by Islamic scum ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again, taking the attention off of Muslim atrocities.
> ...



Never seen any Muslim atrocities, eh?  Ha ha ha ha.  

Seriously, where do lunatics come from?


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Sunni Troll can't handle the truth

Islam IS an atrocity


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

The fact that Sunni is still posting here and not behind bars, despite his open support for ISIS, is evidence that Homeland Security and FBI are not doing their jobs properly.


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man, do you not consider this a Muslim atrocity?


Garissa University College attack - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The fact that Sunni is still posting here and not behind bars, despite his open support for ISIS, is evidence that Homeland Security and FBI are not doing their jobs properly.


Why would I support ISIS?    ....      

They are an Israeli Mossad funded and supported organization.    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Like Roudy says, Islam, where brain cells go to die ^^^^^


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

ISIS is doing a great job emulating the pig prophet Muhamed:

ISIS impregnates 9-year-old girl New York Post


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Toasty, why do you continually attack other people's religion.

You never see me attack Judaism.    .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

You didn't answer my question Sunni Troll. Do you not consider the Kenya university attack to be a Muslim atrocity, and explain your answer ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> You didn't answer my question Sunni Troll. Do you not consider the Kenya university attack to be a Muslim atrocity, and explain your answer ...


Do I work for you now or something?   .....


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.  And that sig line of yours sends the wrong message. It doesn't show your love for Jews.  Replace that with a quote from a Jewish holocaust victim, and prove me wrong about your wanting them all dead....


 
Slaughter. You've absolutely slaughtered poor Sunni Boy. It's so lopsided I feel bad for the guy but don't stop ... there's a side of me that digs a good train wreak.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> In a day and age where the word Islam is synonymous with barbarism, intolerance, and murder, what kind of insane person with no self respect would convert to it?
> Meet Sunni.



Even this pious Muslim has seen Modern day Islam as it truly is:
_
(CNN) _Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi has called for a "religious revolution," asking Muslim leaders to help in the fight against extremism.

In a speech celebrating the birthday of the Prophet Muḥammad, which coincided with New Year's Day, he said they had no time to lose.

"I say and repeat, again, that we are in need of a religious revolution. You imams are responsible before Allah. The entire world is waiting on you. The entire world is waiting for your word ... because the Islamic world is being torn, it is being destroyed, it is being lost. And it is being lost by our own hands," el-Sisi said...

El-Sisi, himself a pious man, was elected in May after leaving the military to run for the office.

"It's inconceivable that the thinking that we hold most sacred should cause the entire Islamic world to be a source of anxiety, danger, killing and destruction for the rest of the world. Impossible that this thinking -- and I am not saying the religion -- I am saying this thinking," el-Sisi said.

He continued: "This is antagonizing the entire world. It's antagonizing the entire world! Does this mean that 1.6 billion people (Muslims) should want to kill the rest of the world's inhabitants -- that is 7 billion -- so that they themselves may live? Impossible!"

Egypt s president calls for a religious revolution - CNN.com


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Sunni is still posting here and not behind bars, despite his open support for ISIS, is evidence that Homeland Security and FBI are not doing their jobs properly.
> ...


You supported ISIS because you are a radical Muslim, and ISIS is clearly within the realms of your ideology.  

Now you're making up this shit about ISIS because you're afraid they'll come after your ass.  In other words, you're a coward who won't even own up to his own claims.  Nothing new.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> _(CNN) _Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi has called for a "religious revolution," asking Muslim leaders to help in the fight against extremism.
> 
> In a speech celebrating the birthday of the Prophet Muḥammad, which coincided with New Year's Day, he said they had no time to lose.
> 
> ...


Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi was installed in office after a military coup placed him in power.

He is nothing but a western zionist puppet and in no way represents Islam.     ......


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

One of these days FBI is going to come knocking on Sunni's door.  Sunni is going to poop in his already soiled underwear.  

"I never supported ISIS!"  "I'm a patriotic Muslim American!"  "It's all the fault of those Judens and their Holohoax!"

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > _(CNN) _Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi has called for a "religious revolution," asking Muslim leaders to help in the fight against extremism.
> ...



Agreed.  ISIS, Al Shabab, Al Queda, Hamas, Hezbollah, Islamic Jihad, Taliban, etc.  they are good representatives of the cancer to modern humanity known as Islam.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You supported ISIS because you are a radical Muslim, and ISIS is clearly within the realms of your ideology.


Sorry, but I don't buy into your juden nonsense.

ISIS belongs to you and your zionist cabal friends.   .....


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > _(CNN) _Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi has called for a "religious revolution," asking Muslim leaders to help in the fight against extremism.
> ...



Ah ... a pious Muslim does not, in the eyes of a Sunni Boy, represent Islam but his scummy ISIS comrades do. Got it. To understand what has gone so terribly wrong in Islamville one needs only read a few of his posts.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> One of these days FBI is going to come knocking on Sunni's door.


As a patriotic citizen I would welcome them any time.

You, on the other hand, as an Israeli agent are the one who needs to fear them.    ....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You supported ISIS because you are a radical Muslim, and ISIS is clearly within the realms of your ideology.
> ...



Last I checked they called themselves Islamic State, and they were waving the Koran, moron.  In fact all those barbarian animals like al Shabab, al Queda, etc. call themselves Islamic.  Are they also Zionist controlled?  No, you're just a fuckin' neanderthal not to be taken in seriously, that's all.

One day we'll see a picture of some bearded Islamic asshole known as Sunniman being arrested on the news, and we'll all be  laughing our asses off.  On the bright side, you'll join your brethern in jail.  But I'll have to admit, your stupidity and insanity will be missed.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days FBI is going to come knocking on Sunni's door.
> ...


No I'll lead them to you.  I'm sure they will thank me.


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He speaks as if his view that ISIS is an Zionist group is shared by most people


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No he's just saying that as cover because there are many damning posts on this board that show his open support for ISIS.  When they subpoena the records he'll have to answer for them while pooping in his soiled underwear.


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The other day he called them freedom fighters


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> No he's just saying that as cover because there are many damning posts on this board that show his open support for ISIS.  When they subpoena the records he'll have to answer for them while pooping in his soiled underwear.


You juden always give me a good laugh.   ....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Stalker Troll is never able to come up with a proper response. 

Just "juden juden juden blah blah"

It must be terrible to livr a life so full of hate, eh Sunni Toll?


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Troll, remember you said something like Mohamed is a perfect example to follow? 

Was this the Mohamed you were talking about ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Stalker Troll is never able to come up with a proper response.
> 
> Just "juden juden juden blah blah"
> 
> It must be terrible to livr a life so full of hate, eh Sunni Toll?


How does using the word Juden equal hate??   .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Stalker Troll is never able to come up with a proper response.
> ...


I didn't say that genius..
Although it's obvious that you use it in an insulting way. Hating other religions is part of being a Muslim...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

toastman said:


> Although it's obvious that you use it in an insulting way. Hating other religions is part of being a Muslim...


You are the one posting vile cartoons about other people's religions not me.

I very rarely if ever say anything derogatory about Judaism or Christianity.

Because I respect both religions.    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 12, 2015)

You say disgusting things about Jews everyday Sunni Troll. That's what the pig Mohamed taught you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Jews aren't a religion. 

In fact many juden are not religious.


Anyway I highly respect the religion of Judaism and the Torah.   

Always have and always will.   ......


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > No he's just saying that as cover because there are many damning posts on this board that show his open support for ISIS.  When they subpoena the records he'll have to answer for them while pooping in his soiled underwear.
> ...



Said the insane Moooslem shmuck that the whole board regularly laughs at.

What a coincidence! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Jews aren't a religion.
> 
> In fact many juden are not religious.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha ha!  I bet you have a used car for sale as well, right?

Nobody takes you seriously here, clown, the only thing you are accomplishing is further cementing all the negative views people have of Muslims and Islam. 

 But, please be my guest and continue doing exactly what you have.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So you want all the Jews in one place for Jesus' sake?  You're a peach, Sunni.
> ...






 Which is why you blocked the gateway into Jerusalem that he is supposed to enter by. Isn't that right TROLL


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know.  You corrupted the King of Kings and turned him into a murdering Muslim.   Jesus, the Jewish Rabbi will reign and rule from Jerusalem.  And Israel will exist for eternity.
> ...






 Everyone I know hates the hateful muslims, they have no good words for them at all, now why do you suppose that is ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Everyone I know hates the hateful muslims, they have no good words for them at all, now why do you suppose that is ?


It's because you only hang around hateful idiots like yourself.    ......


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone I know hates the hateful muslims, they have no good words for them at all, now why do you suppose that is ?
> ...






 Nope not of them is a muslim so they cant be. Many are disgruntled British people sick of islamonazi terrorism and demands and now we have rid ourselves of the muslims protectors we can start acting against the muslims legally


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am always amazed at the number of Christian who want to debate me about the Bible.
> 
> When they don't even know what their own Bible says.
> 
> Irish Ram is a good example of that.  ........



Deuteronomy 30:1-5


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I never suggested putting a group of people in one spot so I can kill them more easily. That's your gig.   Prove it's not,  by blessing Israel right here, right now, for all the Muslims in the world to see.  Bless Israel and it's Jewish inhabitants to show your support, and condemn the Muslim blood lust.
> ...



Yes there are stories, lies, to defame the jews.  Documented lies.  Inciteful lies.  Hateful lies.  Lies that contributed to the genocide.  But that is just it, they were lies no matter how well 'documented' they are.

No matter how many people say or 'document' in some way that the moon is made of cream cheese it does not make it so.....and we have yet to find little green men on mars


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



WOW! If jews could actually control so many, why would they no control them to make peace and leave Israel alone?  To cure poverty?  The eliminate famine?  To find solutions for energy and water shortages for the whole world?  To cure disease (jews have brought about many advances to cure cancer)?
To make everyone happy (oh, wait, there is a god made plant that we can eat or smoke to give us that)
Why would anyone but the devil want to prevent the jews from 'control' that would bring these about?
If jews are so powerful, maybe we should figure out how and learn from them to make the world a better place for everyone.  Maybe they should be thanked


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> That is why I used the "word" thousand and not the number 1000.
> 
> Anyone with common sense would realize the difference and not multiply.
> 
> Sorry that you became confused.    ......



1 hundred = 100
1 thousand = 1000
100 thousand = 100,000
1,000 thousand = 1,000,000
100,000 thousand = 100,000,000
1 million = 1,000,000
100 million = 100,000,000
1 K = 1000
100 K = 100,000
1,000 K = 1,000,000
100,000 K = 100,000,000


Not confused at all.  You obviously are, but that is not new


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Any criticism of Jews, however true, is considered antisemitism.  Any criticism Muslims or Christians, however false, is considered free speech.  Pleas go back into to your hole Aris.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Aris2chat is just another one of those people who worships Jews and thinks that their shit doesn't stink.   .......


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone I know hates the hateful muslims, they have no good words for them at all, now why do you suppose that is ?
> ...


And who do you hang around, you enemy within ISIS lover?  Other ISIS loving  mosquitos in your mosque who are also Holocaust deniers and happy that the Jews have gathered in Israel?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Aris2chat is just another one of those people who worships Jews and thinks that their shit doesn't stink.   .......


Said the convert to Islam who worships Islamic terrorists and wants filthy Shariah law to replace the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Look, we get it, you hate Jews and you think your religion sanctions it.

You aren't fooling anybody.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Other ISIS loving  mosquitos in your mosque who are also* Holocaust* deniers and happy that the Jews have gathered in Israel?


Why do the Juden always have to reference the Holohoax myth into every conversation.

When are they going to realize that people are growing sick and tired of hearing that fake fairy tale?    .....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Other ISIS loving  mosquitos in your mosque who are also Holocaust deniers and happy that the Jews have gathered in Israel?
> ...



Is that like a topic of conversation at your mosque?  I bet Sunnis mosque is already under FBI surveillance.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I bet Sunnis mosque is already under FBI surveillance.


Our mosque has an excellent  working relationship with all federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies.    ....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Sunnis mosque is already under FBI surveillance.
> ...



Exactly, those are the ones that usually get busted for terrorism ties.  The ones FBI is working very closely with.  

Its good the FBI is keeping an eye on your mosque, considering it harbors potential ISIS cells like you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

If they are looking for people who fund and support ISIS.

The first place to look would be a jewish synagogue.    ......


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^
And that's why mosques and Muslim communities are being closely monitored by law enforcement, right?


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Sunni Man doesn't criticize Jews. He makes up lies about them.
No surprise that a racist bigot like you would support him. You truly are a rotten person Monti.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Why don't you go and crawls back into yours and stay there


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

My Dad's friend ordered turtle soup for everyone at the table, and I wouldn't eat it.  It made my dad's friend a little upset with me.  Later my dad told me that Ed had been captured toward the end of the war and was held in one of the concentration camps and nearly starved to death. 
Sorry Sunni, but your lying garbage won't fly.  And you look like a real idiot for trying to sell your hatred of Jews by convincing the world that they were never persecuted by Hitler.  How stupid are you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> My Dad's friend ordered turtle soup for everyone at the table, and I wouldn't eat it.  It made my dad's friend a little upset with me.  Later my dad told me that Ed had been captured toward the end of the war and was held in one of the concentration camps and nearly starved to death.
> Sorry Sunni, but your lying garbage won't fly.  And you look like a real idiot for trying to sell your hatred of Jews by convincing the world that they were never persecuted by Hitler.  How stupid are you?


So you make up a story about turtle soup.

 And that's supposed to convince people that the Holohoax story is true?    .....       ..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > _(CNN) _Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi has called for a "religious revolution," asking Muslim leaders to help in the fight against extremism.
> ...


aka I'm pissed that Sissi kicked out the Muslim Brotherhood and destroyed the supply tunnels.

Poor thing...............Hey you still got a chance in Yemen.............Go Sunni Man Go............

Sounds like some retarded Action Figure Doll.  The SUNNI MAN DOLL..............LOL


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad's friend ordered turtle soup for everyone at the table, and I wouldn't eat it.  It made my dad's friend a little upset with me.  Later my dad told me that Ed had been captured toward the end of the war and was held in one of the concentration camps and nearly starved to death.
> ...



Do you realize how stupid you look?  Did the Jews starve themselves and then take pictures to pull off a hoax?  The evidence turns your game into a joke.  And the joke is on you.  You  are a real idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man doesn't criticize Jews. He makes up lies about them.


I have nothing against regular juden.

Heck, I have even allowed some of them to work for me........like doctors, lawyers, and accountants.

My objection is only towards zionist juden and Israeli juden.      ....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Do you realize how stupid you look?  Did the Jews starve themselves and then take pictures to pull off a hoax?  The evidence turns your game into a joke.  And the joke is on you.  You  are a real idiot.



It's true that many juden were rounded up and placed in internment camps in the interest of public safety.

They were given free housing, free meals, plus a job to occupy their time.

It was only towards the end of the war when lack of food and disease caused many to die.

But to call it a holocaust is way over the top.   .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man doesn't criticize Jews. He makes up lies about them.
> ...



Don't pretend that people work for you Sunni Troll. 

IT was you who said a while back that you receive welfare checks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Don't pretend that people work for you Sunni Troll.
> It was you who said a while back that you receive welfare checks.


Why do juden lie so much?

Is it in their DNA?    ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't pretend that people work for you Sunni Troll.
> ...



Don't get mad at me Sunni Troll. I am only repeating what you yourself said. If you didn't want people to know, you shouldn't have brought it up ....
So is that why you're such a miserable liar? Because you live off welfare checks ??


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Don't get mad at me Sunni Troll. I am only repeating what you yourself said. If you didn't want people to know, you shouldn't have brought it up ....
> So is that why you're such a miserable liar? Because you live off welfare checks ??


Tell you what Toasty.......link to a post where I said that I am on welfare......and I will leave the board.

But if you can't back up your claim........then you leave.

Deal?   ......


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka I'm pissed that Sissi kicked out the Muslim Brotherhood and destroyed the supply tunnels.
> 
> Poor thing...............Hey you still got a chance in Yemen.............Go Sunni Man Go............
> 
> Sounds like some retarded Action Figure Doll.  The SUNNI MAN DOLL..............LOL



I think you need to lay off Sunni a bit.  He's not like Monti.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



It's in his DNA..........


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Tell you what Toasty.......link to a post where I said that I am on welfare......and I will leave the board.
> 
> But if you can't back up your claim........then you leave.
> 
> Deal?   ......


Well??   ......


----------



## depotoo (Apr 13, 2015)

Is she or is she muslim?  Would make  more sense.





SAYIT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Mooooslem Sunni man!  Lies faster than a speeding locomotive. 
Able to smash into tall buildings with chants of Allah Akbar. 

It's Moooslem Sunni man!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man doesn't criticize Jews. He makes up lies about them.
> ...



I bet you have nothing against blacks either, you think everyone should own one or two.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize how stupid you look?  Did the Jews starve themselves and then take pictures to pull off a hoax?  The evidence turns your game into a joke.  And the joke is on you.  You  are a real idiot.
> ...



Sunni I told you nobody takes you seriously.  You're just a frustrated radical ISIS supporting Mooooslem who's upset that the truth about the barbaric religion of Islam and its followers is being exposed on a daily basis.  So you divert the subject to this bullshit Holocaust denial and other old, regurgitated anti Semitic canards. 

On the bright side you are a good example of the depraved mentality that Islam causes. So we truly thank you for that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you what Toasty.......link to a post where I said that I am on welfare......and I will leave the board.
> ...


I'm still waiting Toastman.......


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You have not said you are on welfare, and I doubt you are. I think you work hard for a living.  My opinion.  Moving on.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Maybe not DNA.  But, apparently Islam can alter a normal human brain to one that needs to be locked up in a mental asylum. 

Sunni the convert is a perfect example of what Islam can do to a brain.  Although, in most cases you will find that converts like Sunni are already insane, ignorant, and criminally inclined.  That way the shift to Islam becomes a perfect fit.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you what Toasty.......link to a post where I said that I am on welfare......and I will leave the board.
> ...



Don't play that game with me Sunni Troll. The post was a very long time ago. I would say something like 8 months ago, and it was not in the I/P forum. 
You can claim you didn't post it, but it won't change the fact. 
There's nothing to be ashamed about Sunni ....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Don't play that game with me Sunni Troll. The post was a very long time ago. I would say something like 8 months ago, and it was not in the I/P forum.


So you lie and slander me with zero evidence.

Don't you feel bad?   .......


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad's friend ordered turtle soup for everyone at the table, and I wouldn't eat it.  It made my dad's friend a little upset with me.  Later my dad told me that Ed had been captured toward the end of the war and was held in one of the concentration camps and nearly starved to death.
> ...



Why don't you take this up with the award winning German historian, Sunni Man?  Can you get back with us and tell us what he thinks of your hoax theory?

Wolfgang Benz - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't play that game with me Sunni Troll. The post was a very long time ago. I would say something like 8 months ago, and it was not in the I/P forum.
> ...



Sunni Troll, we've been through this already. You have over 33 000 posts, and chances are you deleted it once I exposed you
It doesn't matter if I magically find the post or not and it doesn't matter if you deny what you yourself posted, the truth is the truth and the truth is that you are on welfare... 

Don't be angry though, lots of people are


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


What a sick person Sunni Man is, Only an evil Muslim villain would post the stuff that does.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

.A site with hard hitting facts that exposes the Holocaust.  .....    
.
Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> .A site with hard hitting facts about the Holohoax myth.  .....
> .
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers


Ha ha ha.  While denying the Holocaust, Muslim animals  like Sunni are advocating another one, this time at the hands of fellow IslamoNazis.  

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> .A site with hard hitting facts that exposes the Holocaust.  .....
> .
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers


So, SunniMan, were you able to go to Germany to investigate the files kept by the Nazis that were opened up to the public like Wolfgang Benz did?  Let us know what you found after you get back.  Why is it when people who convert to Islam like SunniMan fall into line about denying the Holocaust and the tremendous amount of human who were killed by the Nazis, not only Jews but also others..  Not that the Muslims were pikers when it came to killing millions.  Look at the millions and millions they managed to kill in India.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Oh no please don't report Sunni Man.  His kind is the best thing Israel has for world support for Israel.  Dear Lord, please send us more like him for the whole world to see why the USA will always support Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Fact:  If Israel had no enemies there would be no need for the USA to support Israel.  Long live Sunni man & his ilk to keep up the good work for Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> So, SunniMan, were you able to go to Germany to investigate the files kept by the Nazis that were opened up to the public like Wolfgang Benz did?  Let us know what you found after you get back.  Why is it when people who convert to Islam like SunniMan fall into line about denying the Holocaust and the tremendous amount of human who were killed by the Nazis, not only Jews but also others..  Not that the Muslims were pikers when it came to killing millions.  Look at the millions and millions they managed to kill in India.


So a German jew named Wolfgang Benz claims the holocaust story is authentic.

What a surprise.......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad's friend ordered turtle soup for everyone at the table, and I wouldn't eat it.  It made my dad's friend a little upset with me.  Later my dad told me that Ed had been captured toward the end of the war and was held in one of the concentration camps and nearly starved to death.
> ...



I'm sure a lot of people that had family that grew up during the depression, nazi camps,that came from war torn countries or lived on the streets for a time have similar stories.
My family used to remind me of the african children that were hungry or starving when I did not want to eat all my food.
Turtle soup is not for every one.  It has a rather strong flavor and it also depends on how it is made.

I'm personally upset by the amount of food restaurants have to throw away  at the end of the day.  I'd like to see it go to those in need instead.  Grocery stores are also very wasteful.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


>



Sunni... In the name of Allah, please buy a ticket to Germany, and visit Auschwitz.   You don't like Israel, and I grant you that.  You hate Zionism, and I grant you that.

But go visit Auschwitz... just once.   Please.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Andylusion said:


> But go visit Auschwitz... just once.   Please.


Yes, the jews were rounded up and put in work camps.

Yes, many died of starvation, disease, and over work.

Yes, it was a tragedy.


No, there wasn't mass killing buy gas chambers.

No, the 6 million number is an extremely inflated.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > So, SunniMan, were you able to go to Germany to investigate the files kept by the Nazis that were opened up to the public like Wolfgang Benz did?  Let us know what you found after you get back.  Why is it when people who convert to Islam like SunniMan fall into line about denying the Holocaust and the tremendous amount of human who were killed by the Nazis, not only Jews but also others..  Not that the Muslims were pikers when it came to killing millions.  Look at the millions and millions they managed to kill in India.
> ...


A lot of friends and relatives of 6 million dead Jews agree with Benz and Nazi archives, The Nazis kept meticulous records of deaths. It was an industry for them.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^^
Sunni is a good Mohammedan.  He lies and tries to deceive just like Mohammad did.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> A lot of friends and relatives of 6 million dead Jews agree with Benz and Nazi archives, The Nazis kept meticulous records of deaths. It was an industry for them.


According to the victors of the war.   .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man, you truly are an evil and vile person. Why are you even still talking about the Holocaust? It was just yesterday that you said you were sick of hearing about it. You said "enough is enough already"


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man, you truly are an evil and vile person.


Why all of the personal attacks?

I'm not attacking you.   ....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man, you truly are an evil and vile person. Why are you even still talking about the Holocaust? It was just yesterday that you said you were sick of hearing about it. You said "enough is enough already"


Sunniman exhibits all the traits of being a good Mohammadian.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunniman exhibits all the traits of being a good Mohammadian.


Thank You for the compliment!!    .....


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunniman exhibits all the traits of being a good Mohammadian.
> ...



right over the head


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> right over the head


I realized that Roudy was using a pejorative term for a muslim.

But I took it as a compliment.   

I'm just an optimistic person who likes to look at the positive side of things.   ....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yup!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Muslims bad, Jews good eh.  You are such a racist pig.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > But go visit Auschwitz... just once.   Please.
> ...



Oh Sunni....

Come on man.   Swap shoes dude.   What if it was 5 million of your people?  What if it was only 4 million of your people?  What if it was only 1 million of your relatives Sunni?   Would it be so much better?  Would you be claiming it wasn't a big deal?   Would you tolerate some western yuppies claiming only a million Sunni innocents wasn't a holocaust?

If the death toll in Syria reached 1 Million, and we were down playing that, would you buy it?

I grasp you'll never be part of the Israeli tourism info network... but come on...  how do you explain the soot falling from the skies around the camps?  It was from them baking bread and cookies!

Why did even the Muslims of that day risk their lives to protect the Jews?  Tunisia, Albania, Algeria, all have numerous examples of the Islamic public showing real mercy from Allah, protecting the Jews.

Why?  Why did they risk their lives on the account of these Jews?  And to protect them from what?   They just didn't want them baking bread and cookies, in those smelly ovens with all that soot falling everywhere.....

Come on Sunni.   From one person of faith, to another...  do you really believe that?  Really believe it?

Go to Auschwitz.  Just one time.  Just once.   Have you made your trip to Mecca yet?  Fly to Poland on the way back.  Stop over for one day.  Round trip ticket is just $1,200.  Make a point of it.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



or saying paulinism instead of christianity


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man, you truly are an evil and vile person.
> ...




I'm with you on this one Sunni Man.  I will fight for you to be here against any Zionists who wants you removed or call you derrogatory names.  Praise be to Mohammed for you being one of his followers & bless you for showing the world on the internet what Israel has for enemies & why the USA will always support Israel.  Please post here more often, bring some of your friends & if anyone has you removed please advise me so I can fight to get you back.  Sincerely MJB.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

When someone uses the term Mohammadian.

It's an indication that they are either uneducated or a hater........and many times both.    ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> I'm with you on this one Sunni Man.  I will fight for you to be here against any Zionists who wants you removed or call you derrogatory names.  Praise be to Mohammed for you being one of his followers & bless you for showing the world on the internet what Israel has for enemies & why the USA will always support Israel.  Please post here more often, bring some of your friends & if anyone has you removed please advise me so I can fight to get you back.  Sincerely MJB.


You're welcome........


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



The flesh from a dying mule isn't for everyone either, but it kept Ed alive another day.  He had the death camp experience, which is different than eat your peas, because someone somewhere doesn't have peas. 
The point is He survived the concentration camps that Sunni has turned into a Jewish Club Med for the sake of his ridiculous argument.  Taste wasn't the issue.  Nearly starving to death was.  And telling his children about the experience means they'll never buy Sunni's, "it never happened" bullshit.  Nor will I, nor will my children.  And hopefully, neither will theirs.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on this one Sunni Man.  I will fight for you to be here against any Zionists who wants you removed or call you derrogatory names.  Praise be to Mohammed for you being one of his followers & bless you for showing the world on the internet what Israel has for enemies & why the USA will always support Israel.  Please post here more often, bring some of your friends & if anyone has you removed please advise me so I can fight to get you back.  Sincerely MJB.
> ...



Please bring others here like you to honor Mohammed.  And just think of all the virgins you will have earned in the next life.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Are you talking about this Holocaust survivor?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



syrian have had to eat lions, horses, rats and sadly even human bodies to stay alive.  They too will be passing on stories to remind their children and grandchildren about the hard times of civil war.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> The flesh from a dying mule isn't for everyone either, but it kept Ed alive another day.  He had the death camp experience, which is different than eat your peas, because someone somewhere doesn't have peas.
> .


So later he upgraded from turtles to mules?

I can hardly wait for the 3rd installment of this delightful culinary tale.  

Let me guess.........cannibalism??      ....


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



What is wrong with you Zionists?  Over & over you gripe about Israel's enemies on this board.  You call them liars & derrogatory names & you wish them misfortune & report them to be removed.  Fact is, it is they who guarantee continued US financial aid to Israel & a continuing booming economy with increased world investments.  The Zionists should plant trees in Israel to honor each & every one of them for keeping Israel strong.  How can we get more of them here?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Look who's talking!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Just be thankful SunniMan that you weren't in a concentration camp like those who were put into one by the Nazis.  On the other hand, you would have welcomed the chance to be a guard in one of them yelling Mach Schnell to the prisoners.  Why not read the book Five Chimneys written by a Christian woman who was in a camp?  The book will give you a good idea of how the people suffered.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

Mules, death camps,  liberation,  turtle soup.  
Wonder what this little girl is having for dinner tonight Sunni?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> When someone uses the term Mohammadian.
> 
> It's an indication that they are either uneducated or a hater........and many times both.    ......


The Koran is 85% Mohammad and 15% Allah.  You should know that.  Now let's talk about Mohammad, who he was, what he did, and why he did it.  Which will allow us to understand why Muslims like you are the way you are.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


and you called aris a racist pig?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



am I at least a flying pig?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't mean to butt in but Sunni Man I think you are about to get a parking ticket..........

You might wanna move him or get the proper parking sticker..............Don't want your ride to get towed away.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Just be thankful SunniMan that you weren't in a concentration camp like those who were put into one by the Nazis.  On the other hand, you would have welcomed the chance to be a guard in one of them yelling Mach Schnell to the prisoners.  Why not read the book Five Chimneys written by a Christian woman who was in a camp?  The book will give you a good idea of how the people suffered.


I have said on this board many times that what happened to the jews was a tragedy and should never have happened.

Hitler had a plan to relocate them to the island of Madagascar but the war made that a non starter.

So he had no other choice.   ......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Just be thankful SunniMan that you weren't in a concentration camp like those who were put into one by the Nazis.  On the other hand, you would have welcomed the chance to be a guard in one of them yelling Mach Schnell to the prisoners.  Why not read the book Five Chimneys written by a Christian woman who was in a camp?  The book will give you a good idea of how the people suffered.
> ...


He had no other choice in that last bunker of his............................

What happened to Germany btw.....................someone destroyed the entire country......................and all along Hitler was such a Great Guy Sunni........

Did you move your camel...................


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Don't mean to butt in but Sunni Man I think you are about to get a parking ticket..........
> 
> You might wanna move him or get the proper parking sticker..............Don't want your ride to get towed away.



back when I lived in the area, it was not so strange to see camels parked in egypt or jordan.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Mules, death camps,  liberation,  turtle soup.
> Wonder what this little girl is having for dinner tonight Sunni?


Sorry, but her diary has been proven to be a fraud.      ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Just be thankful SunniMan that you weren't in a concentration camp like those who were put into one by the Nazis.  On the other hand, you would have welcomed the chance to be a guard in one of them yelling Mach Schnell to the prisoners.  Why not read the book Five Chimneys written by a Christian woman who was in a camp?  The book will give you a good idea of how the people suffered.
> ...


Hitler had no choice? Who gave him the right to kill Jews and others? He was nothing more than an evil insane creature.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You decided to ignore all the disgusting posts by Sunni Man in this thread, and attack aris instead for a harmless comment.

Just as I thought, you are bigoted racist.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Mules, death camps,  liberation,  turtle soup.
> ...



no there was editing and name changes by her father before publishing.  Those pages were included in the museum papers examine.  That does not make it a fraud.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

aris and Hoss, you guys are allowing Sunni Troll to have a field day by responding to his Holocaust comments.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh look Sunni, look at all the Jews in one place.  Getting ready to play a round of golf at Auschwitz no doubt.
You'll never win this battle.  Only lying Muslims want to pretend this never happened.  The rest of us want to make sure it never happens again, in spite of your blood lust.


----------



## member (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days FBI is going to come knocking on Sunni's door.
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> no there was editing and name changes by her father before publishing.  Those pages were included in the museum papers examine.  That does not make it a fraud.


Fraud and deception to bolster the holocaust narrative is considered standard practice and perfectly normal among the zionist jews.    .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Oh look Sunni, look at all the Jews in one place.  Getting ready to play a round of golf at Auschwitz no doubt.
> You'll never win this battle.  Only lying Muslims want to pretend this never happened.  The rest of us want to make sure it never happens again, in spite of your blood lust.


Sad that you would make fun of dead human beings.

Have you no shame? .........I thought you were a Christian?    .....


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Here's a NY Times article from 1989 about the Dutch governments findings.

*An Authenticated Edition of Anne Frank's Diary*
*By HERBERT MITGANG
Published: June 8, 1989*


After years of detective work, the Dutch Government has for the first time proved the authenticity of Anne Frank's diary down to the last detail. An authoritative edition of the book, which has moved millions of readers around the world, will be published in the United States by Doubleday on Monday.

That is the day, June 12, when the 15-year-old Jewish girl from Amsterdam would have been 60 years old. She died of typhus in the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp three months before the defeat of Nazi Germany, but she left a lasting legacy beyond her wildest dreams of becoming a writer.

''One of the main reasons why we used scientific evidence to unravel all the facts about the diary was to expose the falsehoods of neo-Nazi and rightist groups in Europe and the United States,'' said David Barnouw, the co-editor of ''The Diary of Anne Frank: The Critical Edition,'' who is a researcher at the Netherlands State Institute for War Documentation. ''Ever since her book first came out after the war, individuals and groups have made statements and issued anti-Semitic pamphlets claiming it was a hoax.''

An Authenticated Edition of Anne Frank s Diary - NYTimes.com


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris and Hoss, you guys are allowing Sunni Troll to have a field day by responding to his Holocaust comments.


He knows the truth and he knows we are on to his crap. It's the Arab mentality.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > aris and Hoss, you guys are allowing Sunni Troll to have a field day by responding to his Holocaust comments.
> ...


too much banging your head on the rug does it to you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Of course the Dutch court would rule that way.

It's against the law in that country to say anything derogatory about the jews or the so called holocaust.

You could go to prison.    .......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



>>.........Miss Frank's handwriting was closely analyzed by experts, as were specimens of her writing and those by 78 of her classmates. The experts took into account that sometimes Miss Frank used normal cursive lettering and sometimes a disconnected printing style. This is a common characteristic ''applicable to the writing of young people,'' the experts said. Samples of her writing are included in the book to support their conclusion that the diary was indeed written by Anne Frank alone.

The Forensic Science Laboratory report also points out that the paper, ink and glue in the diary and some of her accompanying loose sheets all existed in the early 1940's, before Miss Frank and her family were betrayed in their hiding place in Amsterdam and sent away to concentration camps.

The glue and fibers used in the binding of the diaries were analyzed by infrared spectrometry. Both were found in common use when Miss Frank wrote her diary. After 1950, a different kind of synthetic glue came into use. Similarly, the paper used in the diary was examined by X-ray fluorescence and found to have been manufactured between 1939 and 1942.

Mainly, Miss Frank used a gray-blue ink for fountain pens in which iron was clearly present. At the time, the report states, ink with a strong iron content was in general usage. Only after 1950 were inks with much less or no iron introduced, the study said. Challenged by Neo-Nazis

During a criminal trial for defamation against neo-Nazis held in Wiesbaden, West Germany, in 1980, Mr. Barnouw said, the defendants maintained that the diary was a fake because corrections had been made in black, blue and green ink with a ballpoint pen and that such pens were not produced until 1951. The defendants could not produce any examples of such corrections, however. Mr. Barnouw noted that changes in the diary by Otto Frank, Anne's father, were made in pencil.

*Although the ballpoint theory was discredited, it continued to be used by neo-Nazis* in Europe and the United States. Anti-Semitic pamphlets cited in the book show that the neo-Nazis had a larger aim in trying to discredit the diary as a hoax: to ''prove'' that there had never been a ''final solution'' plan to exterminate the Jews.<<


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> He knows the truth and he knows we are on to his crap. It's the Arab mentality.


I'm not an arab.   .....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > He knows the truth and he knows we are on to his crap. It's the Arab mentality.
> ...


You do a great job making Muslims look like shit.  Keep it up.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > He knows the truth and he knows we are on to his crap. It's the Arab mentality.
> ...


But you converted to Islam. If I converted to Judaism I would be a Jew, no?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


What is Islam after all?  Arab Imperialism and nationalism exported via invasion and violence.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Arab is not a religion it's an ethnicity.

Only about 20% of the muslims in the world are arab and live in the ME.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You do a great job making Muslims look like shit.  Keep it up.


Roudy you do a wonderful job showing people how psychotic and hateful zionist jews really are.   ......


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yes, Islam is a religion created by an Arab terrorist which was then exported by him and his followers through invasions, looting, rape, and terror.  When a country became Muslim, a big part of their langauge and culture also became ARAB.

Read some history books.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You do a great job making Muslims look like shit.  Keep it up.
> ...


Said the Holocaust denying, Jew hating, Shariah loving, enemy within Muslim.  

Like I said, your entertainment value is irreplaceable.


----------



## member (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You supported ISIS because you are a radical Muslim, and ISIS is clearly within the realms of your ideology.
> ...




_*"Sorry, but I don't buy into your juden nonsense.  ISIS belongs to you and your zionist cabal friends."*_


what are you reading from a script  ? that _juden_ part...


one day it's.....   *SUNNI* 



the next...





...ho-hum juden idiocy... sunnimorgue


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni man..............check you 6.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Poor demented Roudy is starting to have a meltdown!!.......       ....


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Poor demented Roudy is starting to have a meltdown!!.......       ....


Huh? How did you come to that conclusion??


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Poor demented Roudy is starting to have a meltdown!!.......       ....


You wish.  Maybe it's you who's having a meltdown?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Poor demented Roudy is starting to have a meltdown!!.......       ....
> ...


Freudian slip.  Freud the "Juden".


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^ This is the pig that Sunni Man a while ago said is a good man to emulate


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

When I first encountered Toastman on the board. He seemed like a half-way decent guy.

But now he is as hateful and vile acting as Roudy.

Toastman, what happened to you??   .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

What kind of responses do you expect when you make remarks like "The Jews should have been more grateful to Hitler for the free housing and food he gave them"


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> What kind of responses do you expect when you make remarks like "The Jews should have been more grateful to Hitler for the free housing and food he gave them"


At least he didn't have the majority of them killed and gave  them gainful employment within the camps.

Heck, if it wasn't for Hitler there wouldn't be an Israel.

When you think about it. Hitler is the true founding father of the state of Israel.

You shouldn't be so bitter against other people.    .......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> When I first encountered Toastman on the board. He seemed like a half-way decent guy.
> 
> But now he is as hateful and vile acting as Roudy.
> 
> Toastman, what happened to you??   .....



Perhaps you get what you deserve


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Perhaps you get what you deserve


I believe in the decency and humanity of other people. And to treat others with respect.

Apparently you don't.   ....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^
Like I said Sunniman does a good job making Muslims look like shit.

I know many Muslims that aren't ignorant, holocaust denying, backwards ass, anti Semitic assholes like Sunni.  In fact if they saw some of Sunni's posts they would be fuming.

Unfortunately for those Muslims, there are many Neanderthals like Sunni who cause people to think all Muslims are like Sunni.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of responses do you expect when you make remarks like "The Jews should have been more grateful to Hitler for the free housing and food he gave them"
> ...


".....gainful employment within the camps..........."   Why were they in camps? They had homes they were dragged from.  What kind of employment?  Picking lice and bedbugs?


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of responses do you expect when you make remarks like "The Jews should have been more grateful to Hitler for the free housing and food he gave them"
> ...



Spoken like a true hateful Muslim


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Islamic genorocity = Nazi genorocity.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

You are both hateful types.  Anyone who would defend the killing oppression of innocent Jews by the Germans or the oppression and killing of innocent Muslims and Christians by the Jews are hateful people.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

Said the anti Semite who defends the killing of Jews by Islamic terrorists.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

When did I ever say anything of the sort? I have only criticized the killing of Christians and Muslims by Jewish terrorists.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



They were slave labor


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^

In a day and age where Islamic savages are murdering innocent Christians by the hundreds of thousands, and Palestinian Muslim animals being responsible for killing over 150,000 Lebanese Christians, we have an asshole that points the finger at Joooos as killers of Christians.

Maybe Pope Francis didn't get the memo?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> They were slave labor


Well, I guess that's another way of looking at it.    .....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


>



Sunni you take a good long look at that photo.  The unbridled hatred that you harbor in your heart, right now, is the same hatred that allowed that to happen.  That vile hatred you promote caused what you see in that photo. And wanting the Jews gathered in one place to make it easier for this to happen again, is a deplorable hope for you and your Muslim followers to pray for.  
What a despicable human being a person must be to want  a repeat of such cruelty.  How sad you want to make it easier. 
Do yourself a favor and pray to whatever God you may have to remove the hatred you have, and replace it with love for your fellow man.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Both Jews and Muslims kill Christians.  Both religions have disgusting adherents.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > They were slave labor
> ...



They were not working there because they wanted to.  They did not enter the camps willingly looking for high paying jobs.  They didn't leave their homes and businesses because they liked their employers or because of better benefits.  It wasn't for great housing.  It certainly wasn't because they wanted to be killed in the thousands everyday.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What makes you thinks those bodies are jews?

I do not see any Star of David tattoos or other markings......do you?

They could be Russian soldiers, German civilians, allied soldiers, etc.

You really need to repent Irish Ram of your rabid hatred and slander towards me and other people.   ......


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Are you actually taking Sunni Troll seriously ??


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You are both hateful types.  Anyone who would defend the killing oppression of innocent Jews by the Germans or the oppression and killing of innocent Muslims and Christians by the Jews are hateful people.



Why don't you tell that directly to Sunni Man ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Tattoos, numbers, were given to them by the Nazis.  Jews don't wear tattoos.
Even if 75% of them were jews, you still don't find horror in so many dead being dumped in mass graves like that naked and emaciated?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Are you actually taking Sunni Troll seriously ??


You sound jealous because no one takes you seriously.   .......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Even if 75% of them were jews, you still don't find horror in so many dead being dumped in mass graves like that naked and emaciated?


How about 0%     .....


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually taking Sunni Troll seriously ??
> ...


I'm sure everyone takes your ridiculous trolliing very seriously


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Both Jews and Muslims kill Christians.  Both religions have disgusting adherents.


Ah shadap ya lying anti Semitic asshole.

Do you actually think anybody believes your outrageous lunacy?

Jews aren't killing Christians, Muslims are.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


With friends like Sunniman, why would Muslims need enemies?  Every time he posts he makes Muslims look even shittier. 

"Go team Sunni!"  Gee where have I heard that before?!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 13, 2015)

What a sad little man you are Sunni.  May God forgive your murderous heart.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2015)

I think the last time I heard "go team Sunni!" It was Sunniman cheering his beloved ISIS.  Right Sunni?

Oh I forgot, ISIS is an "Israeli" organization. <wink wink>

So are all these other Islamic savages killing in the name of Allah.  Right Sunni?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman (Apr 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I think the last time I heard "go team Sunni!" It was Sunniman cheering his beloved ISIS.  Right Sunni?
> 
> Oh I forgot, ISIS is an "Israeli" organization. <wink wink>
> 
> So are all these other Islamic savages killing in the name of Allah.  Right Sunni?  Ha ha ha.


One day he calls them freedom fighters, the next day he says they are funded by Mossad 

Poor little troll doesn't know what he's talking about any more


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think the last time I heard "go team Sunni!" It was Sunniman cheering his beloved ISIS.  Right Sunni?
> ...


He just babbles hoping somebody will take his bait.  

Hey, did you know that Al Queda, Al Shabab, and Islamic Jihad are "Mossad operations"?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Aris2chat is just another one of those people who worships Jews and thinks that their shit doesn't stink.   .......






 It does, but not as bad as muslim shit does


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 It was the Friday sermon, as the same thing is being said all over the world this week


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> If they are looking for people who fund and support ISIS.
> 
> The first place to look would be a jewish synagogue.    ......






 THE ONES IN ISLAMIC NATIONS THAT HAVE EVICTED ALL THE JEWS AND TURNED THEM INTO MOSQUES


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 14, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> What a sad little man you are Sunni.  May God forgive your murderous heart.


Quit being such a drama queen.

I have not advocated for anyone to be murdered.

Irish Ram as a self proclaimed Christian you need to repent for your false accusations and slander towards me.    .....


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad little man you are Sunni.  May God forgive your murderous heart.
> ...



I understand where you are coming from Sunni Man.  The nerve of those Christians & Jews attacking you.  But for the grace of God, we too could have been born a Sunni Man.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




Now lookie here you Zionists.  Sunni Man is under my protection.  If you have an issue with him, you have an issue with me.  He does a great service for Israel by showing the entire world via internet the likes of Israel's enemies.  The least you can do to repay him is buy him a new camel.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I don't think that's a good idea, he's getting treatment for his camel urine addiction.  It's possible that he's drunk on camel urine when posting on this board. 

Hey Sunni, is driving under the influence of camel urine a felony?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



"he's getting treatment for his camel urine addiction."

Is this guy for real?  Is he an adult or a teenager that has a lot of time on his hands?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...






 Whats wrong Abdul, haven't you tried it yet, wont the local zoo let you milk the male camels and collect their piss


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wow, it must be a Zionist thing.

Let me go over to SinkorSwim and let them know that you are doing the same crap here.  By the way, I have a different name there.  You should not have used the same name. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Rest assured I'm an adult and for real.  As a convert to Islam you should know that Mohammad proscribed his followers to drink camel urine for health benefits. 

True story, look it up.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You may be an adult in age, but you have the intellect of a 10 year old with learning disabilities.   Why would Mohammed's followers drink camel urine if Mohammed "proscribed" it?Stupid, stupid, stupid. There is no end to the laughs you provide this forum.  A brilliant display of ignorance. Quit trying to use "big" words.  You haven't the education or intelligence. It makes you appear even more the fool.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


http://www.frontpagemag.com/2013/dg...rs-cancer-cure-in-camel-urine-nano-particles/

A cure for the most dreaded of diseases where you might least expect it, but exactly where a Koran-literate Muslim would expect to find it.

*Dr. Faten Abdel-Rahman Khorshid* is responsible for one of the Kingdom’s greatest national achievements in the field of science for her work which began *with the urine of camels and concluded in a potential cure for cancer.* After spending more than five years in lab research, this Saudi scientist and faculty member from King Abdul Aziz University (KAAU) and President of the Tissues Culture Unit at King Fahd Center for Medical Research, has discovered that *nano-particles in the urine of camels can attack cancer cells with success.*

It figures that Saudi Arabia’s greatest national achievement would involve camel urine. Either that or suicide bombing or cutting someone’s hands off.

“This treatment is not an invention, but rather, taken from our Prophet’s legacy,” she remarked. *A Hadith narrated by Al-Bukhari (2855) and Muslim (1671*) claims that some people came to Madina and fell ill with bloated abdomens. *The Prophet (pbuh) told them to combine the milk and urine of a camel and drink that, after which they recovered.*

Dr. Fatan fails to mention that Mohammed then had them killed. But that’s kind of an unextraordinary event in Muslim history. If you met Mohammed, either you ended up marrying one of his daughters or he ordered your death. It’s why there are so many descendants of Mohammed and corpses in the desert.

But finally that has yielded the discovery of camel urine nanoparticles. Peres must be impressed.

“We have researched and studied (camel urine) for seven years, during which we have tested the effectiveness of camel urine in fighting cancer to prerequisites set by the International Cancer Institute,” she explained. According to her published study on the subject, the clinical trial her team conducted on patients indicated that the medicine (capsules and syrup) did not entail any harmful side effects.

In Yemen, camel urine is used by women to make their hair shiny.

According to the Arab TV network al-Arabiya, hair salons throughout the country are requesting this precious ‘tonic’ and selling it at four dollars a litre – a high price considering the income level of most of the buyers.

*“I have been using camel urine since I have been going to elementary school,” said Amal, a university student in Sanaa.*

“The first time a neighbour told me that she had been using it (urine) for many years, because it made her hair more beautiful and shiny. Now everyone in my home uses it.”


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

It appears intelligence issues run rampant among the proto-Zionists.  They don't know what "proscribe" means.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2015)

It seems Monte that Mohamed used a combination of Camel's milk and Camel Urine as a medicine..............

His followers had bloated stomachs, and according to the Hadiths already mentioned..........He proscribed the Medicine and it supposedly worked and then later those people stole from him and he had them executed...................

Are you saying the Hadith's are wrong on Mohamed telling these people to drink a combination of camel's milk and camel urine.................

You should be careful..............you could offend those who say this is Mohameds medical treatment...............your buddies might get upset and cut your hands off, or just behead you....................

But that's an Islamic thing...........which you should already know........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It appears intelligence issues run rampant among the proto-Zionists.  They don't know what "proscribe" means.


Dr. Mohamed.............Dr. Mohamed..............

Bloated Muslim in the ER.............

Dr. Mohamed...........the camel is ready for milking and peeing...........

Stat.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL. Still not getting it.  Hint: Get the definition of "proscribe" see what Ruddy wrote and you will get it.  Why do you continue making a fool of yourself?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> LOL. Still not getting it.  Hint: Get the definition of "proscribe" see what Ruddy wrote and you will get it.  Why do you continue making a fool of yourself?


Don't care.............I originally put up the pic...............

He, according to your literature told his followers to do what I've already posted..........

And being a good Infidel..............I'm making fun of Mohamed and you.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






I doubt it very much Abdul, as I have not accepted your membership

By the way reported for breach of zone 2 rules


 And breva is now banned from the board along with your IP address and email address.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

hahaha.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2015)

Phoenalling again.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Beause he made a religious command which is what proscribed means dumbo.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It appears intelligence issues run rampant among the proto-Zionists.  They don't know what "proscribe" means.






 Do you without looking it up...............


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2015)

*Thread has no resemblence to the original topic and is so full of violations the only humane recourse is assisted suicide.  Closed.*


----------

